# AIR SWITCH MOTOR CYLINDERS.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a link to a Company that makes miniture air cylinders.

I was looking at the switches at the Fairplex layout. 

Some of the switch motors are driven by air. So I asked and this is what Bob Toohey gave me.

The casings look like LGB switch motor housings.

I am going to E Mail Bob and ask them if they make thier own housing 

This link may be something you can use for other projects besides switch motors.

JJ 


http://www.clippard.com/

Once again the Fairplex guys were out standing. Every little question was answered in great detail. Every little request was attendee to.

I asked Bob about the switches when we were in the show Hall 

He went all the way back to the layout to get the infomation then came back to the show hall to find me and give it to me.

Same thing happened when I asked about the Trucks that run on the free way. They took me in the store room and showed me the under carraige of one of the trucks. 

Thanks to them all


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

There was this very discussion buried in another thread- 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#154307 



Scroll down to 05 MAR 2010 , entry by Mike Reilley- 


"The Clippard parts one needs are:

a. Actuator - 3PS-1/2 - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...ku=3PS-1/2 

b. Manual air toggle - TV-3S - http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=TV-3S

c. Barb fitting - CT2-PKG - http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=CT2-PKG
d. Solenoid for electric operation - EV-2M-12 - http://clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=EV-2M-12
e. Manifold - 15482-12 - http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=15482-12
f. Hose - URH1-0402-BKS-050 - http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_t...rColor=BKS&strLength=50&sku=URH1-0402-BKS-050

Now....there are over 1000 more things to select from...but these were the ones I selected years ago. Clippard does NOT sell the plastic housings that connect the actuators to the ties...you gotta make your own."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

I did follow Mike's advice and got all the parts I needed from Clippard. These actuators (pistons) are made for miniature industrial use but are well suited for our usage. You will have to fabricate the mounts and connections to the throw arm but that is an easy task. I suggest thin stainless steel wire to connect piston to throw arm. Put a couple 45degree bends in the wire to give it a bit of "spring" when opening/closing the turnout. (lowers derailments of wrong way loco's on a closed turnout)


I did try to get the original Ez-Aire (variations on that name) but the wait was going to be 2 months plus and "if'ee" at that.

PM if I can help further.


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry if this has been posted before somewhere, but I understood that Llagas Creek make mounts that are usable with the Clippard actuators.

According to their web site the part number is EZMM.

http://www.llagastrack.com/pricelist.html


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Guys 
Thanks for you input. 

The ones I saw at the FairPlex looked like LGB switch motor housing. Till I saw the air line coming off. Then I asked Bob about it. 


JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Fairplex has both kinds:

This kind is the first type Stretch made, and apparently now sold by llagas:










Later, stretch made one where the cylinder is parallel to the rails, and optionally incorporates a waterproof micro switch so you can power frogs... JJ, this is the other type you have seen:









These are the ones I use on the Aristo #6 switches. Both of these were available from C&OCRY


Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who is Stretech? 
Does he make the housings? 
Can you buy the housings on line? 

Ths second picture is about what I saw at the Fairplex 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stretch owns C&OCRY and owns the company that sells/sold the EZ-air, now called EAZ-E or something. 

I do not believe he makes the housings himself, if you are referring to the large black ones. Since you are battery, you don't need those. It would be a waste of your money. 

The smaller brown housings w/o the switch are sold by llagas.. and I am told that is who makes them. 

You may be able to buy online... follow that link, and then you can also see the dealers. Some of those dealers have online ordering. The link High Ball John provided takes you to the price list, but it says to fill out the form and send it to one of their dealers, and then there is a link to the dealers. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. Fairplex had BOTH types, but they are track powered, I have both types also, since I am also track power. The only way to get reliable power to the #6 frogs.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

Seems this continues to be a topic in hot demand. Too bad someone else is not filling the need for these great switch controllers. I did find out today after talking with Bill over at LLagas Creek that they do make the housing to hold these cylinders for the COCRY units, however they only have the plastic parts not anything else. Sooo, if someone wants to take a look at the air cylinder and provide a part number or specs for it perhaps we can find out which one will fit it from Clippard.com 

I know that once I get the parts figured out that I will be placing an order with Clippard and canceling my order at RLD. Not an RLD problem just their supplier.


Any part numbers from the guys that already have these units would be greatly appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I have pretty much given up on strech to deliver anything. He calls them Redi-Air now due to copyright of EZ by Bachmann. Llagas has talked about making all of the items, but I've not seen anything yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I noticed you are a dealer for Llagas, so my next order will be to you but with their parts. 

Unfortunately, they do not list the other type of switch motor, the long black one with the integral microswitch. 

I'm going to call llagas. 

For the first style above, I recently found out that they were doing the molding of the plastic. 

I sure wish someone would make the other ones. Actually, they are milled from black plastic, and use standard air cylinders. Maybe you know someone with a machine shop Robby? 

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

If someone could send me one I could see if we could do it. Unfortunately my Father in Law had a heart attack last wednesday and is still in ICU in Evansville, IN So it might be awhile before he can take a look at it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 16 Nov 2010 07:39 PM 
If someone could send me one I could see if we could do it. Unfortunately my Father in Law had a heart attack last wednesday and is still in ICU in Evansville, IN So it might be awhile before he can take a look at it. 

Sorry to hear this Robbie

I hope all is well soon for your Father in law


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

He's getting better. They say he might get out of the Hospital by this weekend only if they can get his blood pressure to stay down. He has diabetes as well. His blood pressure has been around 200/100 He has 5 almost totaly blocked ateries. They were able to get 1 open.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch, give him our best, tell him we got lots more for him to do! They'll probably want to schedule a bypass for him though... no fun. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like sunset valley started carrying pneumatic switching systems for switches

http://www.svrronline.com/PneumaticSwitch.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I saw that too, unfortunately, the "business end" of the actuator is not really universal, like the wire that comes with the original stuff. But, it's another avenue to a solution, so that is positive. 

I'm just super happy I went air power, I've never had to clean a switch motor, and the single air line is so easy to hook up. I'm up to 28 air-powered switches now. I have DCC control of them on top of that, wireless control of any switch from any location. 

Man, it's nice when you realize the train on the other side of the layout needs to "go into the hole" for a faster train. (Yes, I am nuts, running 2 trains at the same time by myself) 

Greg


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Pretty sure the SVRR stuff is Clippard as well. 

The threaded end could easily be made to adapt to tons of different fittings, from longer throw rods to wire ends. Clippard components are pretty universal in that respect. I'm pretty sure the EZ air components had threaded shafts as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the actuator sharf is threaded end, although the ones from C&OCRY were stainless steel. 

This one certainly is brass:









(you can see the contrast between the steel pin in the end and the threaded shaft)

I prefer that the actuator shaft is SS, not brass. Brass will at least oxidize, and I believe that could affect the seal.


Maybe what we can see is a screw on fitting on a SS shaft. Need to buy one and check it out I guess.

The Llagas products look identical to the C&OCRY products. 


Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

I would agree with you that the stainless shaft would be much more preferred for longevity. Can you tell from the EZ-Aire that you bought from COCRY if the entire cylinder is stainless or just the shaft? Looks like some others out there are figuring these things out and COCRY may be losing a fair amount of business to these new bees.


Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the outer housing is brass. It's the moving parts that you want stainless. 

The parts are definitely from clippard, the cylinders, and in my case, the electric air valve solenoids. 

I don't think Stretch wanted to lose business, there were other issues. 

Anyway, looks like Llagas has the original style parts for the "simple" actuator. 

I still want the other style. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow good read learned a lot and thanks for the link you guys are great caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Original C&OCRY site: *http://web.archive.org/w...trong>**

(this is from the Internet archive) some links will work..

Sunset Valley site: http://www.svrronline.co...trong>

Llagas creek: (price list shows air parts under TURNOUTS) http://www.llagastrack.c...trong>

My site: http://www.elmassian.com...trong>

Hope this quick links help...

Greg*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://clippard.com/store/byo_cylinder/byo_stainless_details.asp?sku=SSR-05-1/2 

Check it out guys. 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the air cylinders appear to be clippard... noted earlier. 

That is not the same rod they are using, that is a stud mount with aluminum ends. I would not recommend aluminum sitting near moisture or the earth. 

I think Mike Reilly has posted a list of equivalent clippard parts somewhere. 

I can find it if someone wants. Remember that they will want a minimum order, and don't really like to sell to individuals. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah but I can order thru work....Or quick check looks like Mcmaster Carr sells them too? Still the Clippard ones but some other options there too..At elast it looks that way. I'm not finding in either location a direct match for the ones you've posted links to though Greg. 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, hard to track down the exact parts they used... there are a TON of different ones available from Clippard. 

I was thinking of trying to order from Clippard to save a few bucks, but getting the mount and parts that fit right off was worth the extra few bucks to me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Jim H,

Do you have any pictures of your setup using the parts that you listed. I am having a hard time picturing how you use the 3 way manifold mounted solenoid valves with the configuration.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,

Any updates from your sources on new ventures looking into taking this air switch business on? I have found some of the parts in clippard and looked at the Sunset Valley Site. I have also heard that Switch Crafters is looking at a similar solution and who knew that something so simple could take so much time to get the details. Would have been better if Stretch would have offered the business up for sale and kept his designs alive.


Thanks,

Tim


----------

